# Jump from 120,000 feet



## BrowningBAR (Oct 9, 2012)

Launching now.
http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 9, 2012)

And, it's been postponed.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 9, 2012)

he must of looked down.........
never look down


----------



## jharkin (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW.  Thanks for the heads up... definitely going to follow this.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 9, 2012)

If it ever does happen JDC1 may find another pile of sheeit on his wood pile .


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 9, 2012)

Pop Sci had a write up about this thing a few months ago....thats some crazy bidness. Him gonna break the speed of sound....falling. I bet for at least a few minutes he can sense no change in his relationship to the earth....like weightlessness only faster.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I heard they were shooting for another go at this
on Thursday.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 10, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I think I heard they were shooting for another go at this
> on Thursday.


Looking forward to it. They seem to need a perfectly calm day to keep the balloon stable.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 11, 2012)

chickened out again, maybe this weekend


----------



## ScotO (Oct 11, 2012)

Did I read that right?  The said the balloon, when inflated, is 850 feet tall???  And they said he'd be hitting 700-some mph at the first stages of the fall???

Makes me want to go out and kiss the ground right now!!


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

I think the term "Batshitcrazy" can appropriately be used here.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Did I read that right? The said the balloon, when inflated, is 850 feet tall??? And they said he'd be hitting 700-some mph at the first stages of the fall???
> 
> Makes me want to go out and kiss the ground right now!!


 
Yes, he will break the sound barrier while free falling. Which is amazing. I can't even imagine how that would feel.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 11, 2012)

we can try asking that guy who ejected from the SR-71 back in the day how it feels....I think he'd be the only other guy to be floating around without a vehicle at that speed...IIRC he was going +3 Mach when he ejected.....thats kinda fast. I'm afraid for this Baumgartner fellow...there's a lot that can go wrong for him....not only is it "batshitcrazy"....its kinda nuts too.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder if he'll create that "halo" behind himself like the jets that break the sound barrier?


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

That only happens when you are at the edge of supersonic.  Once past the rings goes away.


----------



## fossil (Oct 11, 2012)

That's vapor...essentially a cloud. It's formed by the pressure wave created by the aircraft as it's reaching/exceeding Mach 1. The aircraft soon leaves that pressure wave behind...and the vapor cloud quickly disperses. The aural manifestation of that phenomenon is the sonic boom we hear. Just as Jags said, that vapor cloud is visible only briefly. Rick

ETA:  From where this guy's jumping, the air density is so low, and there is so little water vapor present, I highly doubt he'll make his own little cloud as he exceeds Mach 1.


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

Rick - were you on board the Ranger when we did the airshow for the King of Oman?  Quite impressive.


----------



## fossil (Oct 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> Rick - were you on board the Ranger when we did the airshow for the King of Oman? Quite impressive.


 
Bunch of airshows on both carriers for various reasons/dignitaries...not something I could _ever_ get bored with.


----------



## hilly (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a vid of it being done fifty years ago!


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2012)

fossil said:


> Bunch of airshows on both carriers for various reasons/dignitaries...not something I could _ever_ get bored with.


 
In that air show, it was my bird that created the two sonic booms (speed of sound x 2).


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2012)

Baloon being inflated now, they say should be ready to go in a couple more hours...........


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2012)

Live feed here.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2012)

Sooner than I thought .............. wow, cold out there


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 14, 2012)

Forgot about it today. Checked back just in time.


----------



## letsblaze (Oct 14, 2012)

Live on discovery.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 14, 2012)

Just about 44,000'.


----------



## fossil (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/redbull?utm_...tm_group=Events-Stratos&utm_term=stratos+jump


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2012)

Take a look at the bio on Joe Kittinger. The guy on the ground. Wow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Kittinger


----------



## jharkin (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting I would a missed it.... 107000....


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Almost missed it.

This is cool.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2012)

Now over the jump altitude and going through the jump checklist.

Via Con Dios Felix.


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, we're accelerating.

Caught in a tractor beam!


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2012)

That baloon looks about ready to blow up


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

"Ok, we're gettin' serious now, Felix.....let me know when suit pressurizes."

Wouldn't it be funny if after he fills his suit, that he couldn't fit through the door?


----------



## jharkin (Oct 14, 2012)

Here we go!,,,,


----------



## jharkin (Oct 14, 2012)

Chute!


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Pulled it before the free-fall record.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Classy landing!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 14, 2012)

Looked like he just walked from the sky.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2012)

My heart was in my throat!


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> My heart was in my throat!


 
Even though I knew what was going to happen and why he was up there I still wasn't ready when he jumped.


----------



## fossil (Oct 14, 2012)

I really wonder what the price of that was, from start to finish, and where all the $$$ came from.  (I probably couldn't afford his helmet paint job).


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

fossil said:


> I really wonder what the price of that was, from start to finish, and where all the $$$ came from. (I probably couldn't afford his helmet paint job).


Lotta Red-Bull.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Previous attempts have cost over $20M. Red Bull was a big sponsor.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 14, 2012)

The vidcam of him standing at outside the capsule was fantastic. The whole thing was impressive. Looking forward to seeing the video from the cameras that were attached to his suit.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 14, 2012)

This wasn't the angle I liked best, but, still pretty cool.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's the angle that I liked. It just seems amazing that he was standing on the ledge, in what seemed like space, preparing to jump back to earth.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2012)

BBC reported today that the expected advertising and appearances revenue should net a cool 100M pounds. That should cover the costs nicely and RedBull gets a one of a kind advertisement to the entire world (over 100M viewers watched the event). I liked their choice of background music.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2012)

And then there was this one.


----------



## fossil (Oct 15, 2012)

Read a bit about Red Bull today.  Very interesting.  Actually, my cousin's son in Durango Colorado has worked on several of Red Bull's many X-treme sports productions...he's something of an X-treme sportsman himself.  Anyway, I was thinking that if Red Bull was a nation, I'd consider moving there.  Very profitable with a terrific balance sheet, not at war with anyone, admired around the world, and they have a space program.  What's not to like?


----------



## ironpony (Oct 16, 2012)

I got lucky and turned it on as he opened the capsule door, saved alot of time on the ascent part..............
if you watch the video from above closely
he did not jump
he was pushed...............
what do you think the insurance premium was, just in case something went wrong and he landed where he was not supposed to??


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2012)

AP - I think you were just censored.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 17, 2012)

I actually censored myself- because the quote from the movie was wrong.

Yes, I am that guy.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2012)

I would accept and expect nothing less....


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2012)

It was all they would let me do. After I did the stand in for him on the 18 mile jump they said the inside of that expensive suit was completely ruined and wouldn't sponsor me for the 23 mile jump.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 20, 2012)




----------

